# Cleaning



## Kacey (Dec 3, 2012)

This may seem like a silly question, but should I clean my hedgehog's cage during the day or at night?

Also, if my hedgehog still has food in his bowl from the previous night and is eating it, should I still dump it out and put fresh food in daily?


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think it makes a huge difference. I generally try to do it at night, but if I don't have someone else there with me it can be hard to have a wandering hedgie while cleaning at the same time. But I've done it plenty of times during the day too. She usually sleeps in a fleece bag, so I just pull that out and set it nearby where I can watch in case she gets up. I try to get a new liner in as soon as I'm done cleaning everything and put the hedgie and bag back right after that.
And as far as I've heard, it's pretty agreed upon to just throw away the extra food and refill with new food fresh from the bag, since it can get stale and harder to chew if left in the bowl for a long time. Ideally, you'd feed just a little over the amount your hedgehog will eat and so you will only have a little bit left anyway, so you're not losing much by throwing it out.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I clean Prim's every morning. With the exception of 1-2 times a week that just involves throwing away the old paper towels under her wheel and food bowls a replacing with new ones and spraying down her wheel. Depending on how messy she has been I change the fleece liners 1-2 times a week. I have two layers in there because she likes to lay in between them so I usually replace the top layer every week and the bottom layer every other week since it really doesn't get very dirty. While I'm actually changing the liners I usually have her out in my lap or something in a cozy blanket and I just set her in my chair where I can see her while I clean things up. I also wash out her bowls every day. I went out of town for a weekend once and my mother forgot to wash her bowls (I dont leave her with my mom anymore) and her food started to MOLD! So yes, I would strongly advise that you throw leftover food away and wash bowls daily.


----------



## Luvmehhedgie (Nov 27, 2012)

The cage will start to smell about a week after you clean it last, so the best way would to get in a daily routine. You are supposed to play with your hedgie every day, so there should be a routine time no matter if it is in the evening, morning, or afternoon. Hedgehogs tend to like to stay on track with a schedule, so try to stay on top of it. Try playing with it in the afternoon everyday around a certain time. If you do so, she/he'll be more active at this time, so it shouldn't become a problem. Also, if you get him/her up in the day, she'll tend to sleep more at night and play through the day. Start off with a certain time set in mind, and start playing with her. Set her in a closed off space while you clean her cage and set out a couple of her toys and treats. Just let her run around and adjust. After you clean her cage, let it air out for a while and just play with your hedgie so she knows it is still playtime. Get everything back together, and set her inside, and she/he should be fine. If you continue around this time, than she/he'll know that this is the general time to play, even if you aren't very close. They don't really mind if you're cleaning they're cage as long as they're occupied. Good luck!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 3 large containers that I put all my leftover dog, cat, and bird food in and give it to a shelter. There are lots of animals in need and it beats throwing it out.

p.s. I didn't know dry cat food can mold.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think dry catfood can mold... Maybe she wets it down.

I clean cages in the morning on Saturdays, that way they are too tired from wheeling all night to be a nuisance when I'm cleaning XD and for food, I usually only give about 2 tbls a night, except for my one male, if his dish isn't full, he refuses to eat out of it, and its a low bowl too, he just likes how it looks I guess, idk. And shade well I just have a HUGE bowl in her cage so I don't have to bother her everyday with food. She hates the sound of it in the bowl, so I don't want to spook her atm because of her babies. 

Easiest way to clean ever: get a big spray bottle and mix 3/4 water and 1/4 vinegar and spray everything down. Let sit for 5 minutes, rinse with warm water.  and of course wipe down to dry it all


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes I do wet it down a little. When she was little she had to work SO harf to chew the food so I would wet it down to soften it. I don't wet it anymore though.


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

I put Sammy in the bathtub with a layer of newspaper on the floor of the tub so he won't slip and he can't escape. I also have a pile of some 5x5 pieces of fleece, a bunch of small plastic balls that were part of a ferret ball crawl and a curved piece of 4" pvc tube. He loves to plow through the balls and scatter them. I clean his cage while he is in the tub. 

I have a question. I have about 3" of Care Fresh multi colored paper. Sammy loves to put his head down and run from end to end through the bedding. It makes a mess and gets caught in his quills. I want to change to the fleece liners. Will this upset him too much?


----------

